# cold weather



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

shelly and i will be traveling this weekend to a roadtrip to the midwest with my family. i know its gonna be cold out there! i was just wondering if some people who live in cold weather now could give me some advice or tips on how to make it more comfortable for her. thanks


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm just subscribing cause I wanna know too lol. We got blankets and gonna get her a sweater this weekend, but I can't seem to find booties to fit her.


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

If its cold keep a sweater or jacket on her I wouldn't worry about booties unless she will be walking on pavement that has been treated with some kind of ice melt. Penny has plenty of cold weather gear but most of the time she just runs on out there before I get a chance to put it on her. That may be another story when we get some snow on the ground lol!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

If you do a search on ebay for 'dog pajamas' you'll find a lot of really cute, 4-legged dog clothes... some places will custom make a pair for your size dog. I don't know why they always are called jammies as mine prefer to be naked at night but they definitely keep them warm during the day and there's tons of cool patterns/colors out there! 
I don't do booties either; I just shovel a path for them and they do their business quickly and come in.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Ha Cricket is so fast cause she knows if she goes she gets picked up. It could 100 degrees out and she would be that way!


----------

